
Margaret Hamilton’s Apollo code - ChrisArchitect
http://news.mit.edu/2016/scene-at-mit-margaret-hamilton-apollo-code-0817
======
ChrisArchitect
It's Margaret's 80th birthday. Love that pic. Inspiration for all and
especially up'n'coming girl students out there

------
jsinkwitz
I enjoyed sharing her story with my 9yr old coding daughter; solid role model.

